# Changing axle and springs



## MDFisherman57 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone replaced there trailer springs and axles before? Im going to change mine but the trailer springs are not the exact length as the ones on my boat. They are the slipper type with 4 leaves and the a length is 26 ". The trailer is an up to 1500 lbs and I've seen some spring with greater capacity or less. What is the main issue I have to worry about?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 20, 2011)

I did mine last year sorry I did not take any pictures.
It's not hard and since your doing both the axle and springs just bolt the new ones together then put the trailer on jack stands and unbolt the old springs and axle. Mount the new assembly with new hardware and your done. Of course you may have to deal with rusty nuts and bolts so spray everything with PB Blaster a few days before and have a sawz-all or angle grinder ready.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

That pretty much sums it up.

Replace all the hardware as well, including the U-bolts and spring bolts.


----------

